# Red Hair



## nanzg (May 19, 2013)

So I have naturally dark brown hair. I want to dye it red for over the summer so if I don't like it, I can change it back before school. I'm thinking of doing it myself, but I might go get it done at a salon. I want it RED. Like Ariana Grande red. Not orange-y red. Red Red. Any hair dye I could use? Or any tips or tricks to keep it looking good? 




  	This red!
  	Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 24, 2013)

If you want it that vibrant, you need to lighten your hair first, and that is something best left to the pros.


----------



## mirando (Jun 24, 2013)

Is your hair completely unprocessed? If it is, check out this. http://www.lorealtechnique.com/hicolor_03.shtml I've seen a lot of success with it. Should be available at Sally Beauty Supply.

  	I'm sure in that picture, that girl had pre-lightened hair, and then applied a "vegetable" dye. Manic Panic is most known and is readily available at Sally Beauty Supply, but I prefer Special Effects.


----------



## La-Pelirrojita (Jun 30, 2013)

mirando said:


> Is your hair completely unprocessed? If it is, check out this. http://www.lorealtechnique.com/hicolor_03.shtml I've seen a lot of success with it. Should be available at Sally Beauty Supply.
> 
> I'm sure in that picture, that girl had pre-lightened hair, and then applied a "vegetable" dye. Manic Panic is most known and is readily available at Sally Beauty Supply, but I prefer Special Effects.


  	I second the suggestion of the L'Oreal HiColor.  I recent dyed my friend's hair black with red chunks.  She has dark brown hair and the red took beautifully.  I'm not a fan of Manic Panic as it doesn't stick my hair at all!

	Special Effects makes several nice reds, and I've used their brand before.  I also like Pravana, Jaz-zing (?) and Splat.

	If you're feeling brave, hit a Sally Beauty and get detailed instructions to do it at home.  Otherwise, take a few pictures to whoever cuts your hair and see what they can do.


----------



## La-Pelirrojita (Jun 30, 2013)

nanzg said:


> So I have naturally dark brown hair. I want to dye it red for over the summer so if I don't like it, I can change it back before school. I'm thinking of doing it myself, but I might go get it done at a salon. I want it RED. Like Ariana Grande red. Not orange-y red. Red Red. Any hair dye I could use? Or *any tips or tricks to keep it looking good*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Tips and tricks from a long-time redhead: red is going to be a fast fading color.  The particles that make up the red are too large to penetrate the hair shaft, so they sit on top and fade faster than, say, hot pink.  

  	I avoid shampooing every day (and try for every three days,) wash in cold water with a non-stripping shampoo.  (I like LUSH Cosmetics' Blousey, but anything without sulfates, citrus, or salt should work. You don't want to be removing the natural oils, so if your hair is squeaky clean that's no bueno.)

	I don't use heat styling tools, but generally you want to avoid those or use them sparingly.  Same with styling products.

	Once you've dyed your hair a few times, the dye will stick better due to the porosity and you'll have a better gauge of how you can treat your hair.

	Hopefully all this made sense, it's kind of late here...


----------



## Lalalish (Jul 21, 2013)

If my hair doesn't turn white but goes to a nasty gray will be the ONLY time this redhead dyes her hair! I hated it when I was young, but I have one of those reds that people can't buy!


----------

